

The Snails of War - mikek
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/21/science/the-snails-of-war-and-other-robotics-experiments.html

======
joejohnson
This seems a tiny bit inhumane...

~~~
bh42222
Hellish if you imagine yourself as one of the animals.

------
sek
Is it just me, or has the article a polemic undertone?

